# Enco mill / Sargon Platinum Plus DRO damaged X scale - repair or replace?



## r-mm (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi all 

I bought an Enco knee mill that came with an Enco branded Sargon made (In USA) 2 axis DRO.  The X-axis read head is broken however.  
The very helpful folks at sargon-dro.net steered me to a few replacement or repair options in the $200-230 range.   These would keep the basic readout and repair/replace the damaged component.  

From watching videos I'm seeing how useful the advanced functions (midpoint, bolt circle etc) can be and wondering if I'm not better off with an entirely new import setup.  Shars is my go to for balancing quality with price, I'm seeing 2 axis setups in the $550 range ($450 with TurkeyDiscount)  https://www.shars.com/products/mach...al-readout-glass-linear-mill-system-package-1

I'm new to this and open to feedback on alternates.  

Table is 31.5" x 7" and its travel is approx 20.5" x 9" max.


----------



## Jubil (Nov 29, 2020)

2 years ago I got a 3 axis dro from Banggood for my lathe. Price was $189. And it came with scales (made to order). Don’t know about the different built in functions, all I use is measurements.

Chuck


----------



## r-mm (Nov 29, 2020)

A friend had good experiences on AliExpress. i am seeing many versions of similar products with cut to size scaled around $200 









						68.03US $ 14% OFF|Complete Set 3 Axis Lcd Digital Readout Dro With 3 Pieces 0-1000mm Glass Linear Scale Encoder Sensor For Milling Lathe Yh800-3 - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## bill70j (Nov 30, 2020)

I too have an Enco mill, but with a 3-Axis Sargon Enco-branded DRO.  Despite being 20 years old it still works fine.  But the Sargon provides little beyond simple linear measurements.

I bought this 3-axis DRO off AliExpress -- which is very similar to the one you describe -- for my 3-in-1, and am very pleased with the product, and with the communications with the vendor.  I am considering replacing the Sargon unit on my mill with this same model.  It includes all the typical milling machine-type functions.  Plus they will cut the scales to whatever length you want.

Another option:   If you decide to keep the Sargon, I will give you the Sargon x-axis read head and display box off my mill plus the bracket and scale off the quill - for the price of shipping.  Let me know if you're interested.

Here's a shot of the my Sargon unit plus the  scale on the quill.


----------



## r-mm (Nov 30, 2020)

Bill - that is a very kind offer, thank you!  Let me take it under consideration butt after hearing you're happy with the Ali Express option I'm leaning that way. The one you linked to is exactly what my friend bought and is now installing on his Mill Rite.  I thought if I'm going new I might as well have all the functions that come with the more elaborate LCD screen.  Yes its another thing to break but they are widely available and I believe - not positive - the scales will talk to a variety of different read-out screens.


----------



## r-mm (Nov 30, 2020)

Does anyone have photos of how they installed scales at the knee?


----------



## bill70j (Nov 30, 2020)

Stuart De Haro did a video showing how he did it on his Bridgeport.  His videos are pretty good.


----------

